# Sticky  MTBR Glossary



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi, I though this could be helpful for some people who are new to MTBR or even MTB.

Kinda throw in what I've learned while being new here and to mountain bike.

Feel free to correct or add ?

So here's some basic definitions and/or explanations of many terms people could encounter on the forums and some basic components descriptions...


MTBR : eMpTy BeeR
LBS : Local bike shop
FS : Front suspension bike or now more commonly used as Full Suspension bike.
HT : Hard tail bike, now more used to describe front suspension only bike then FS, because Hard tail bikes were introduced before full suspension bikes.
SS : Single Speed bike.
Niner : Name of a company who manufacture bike that are builder around 29" diameter wheels. Also used to describe 29" wheel bikes.
BB : Bottom Bracket, where the crank axle is attached to the frame.
SAG : Percentage of the bike travel that should be used when simply siting down on the bike. It's used to help adjusting suspension settings to prevent full compression on big hits and too stiff suspension adjustments.
RD : Rear derailleur, or also rear der.
FD : Front Derailleur, or also front der.
20 QR & 15 QR : Heavy wheel axles that are 20mm and 15mm diameter that the dropout clamps on.
QR : Quick release.
Canti : Cantilever brakes.
Shock measurement example : 9.5 x 3.0 shock with 350 x 2.8 spring
9.5 is the measurement in inches between the 2 mounting point of the shock, aka eye to eye measurement.
3.0 is the stroke of the shock, so the shock can retract of 3 inches when fully compressed.
350 is the rate of the spring in lbs per inch, so the spring needs a force of 350 lbs to compress itself by one inch.
2.8 is the stroke of the spring, in inch, that the spring can compressed by the designated spring rate.
So the shock is 9.5" eye to eye, have a stroke of 3" and use a spring that can be compressed to 2.8" by apply force at a rate of 350 lbs per inch.
Tire size example : 26x2.1 the tire is made for a 26" diameter rim and has a maximum width of 2.1" when inflated.
Hex key : Hexagonal screwdriver tip use for hexagonal head type screw, aka Allen key.
Small, Medium and Long cage : Lenght of the rear derailleur cage.
Drive train setup example : 1x9 or 2x10, or 3x9 are common drive train setup. 1x9 is 1 crank ring with 9 cogs cassette, 2x10 is 2 ring crank with 10 cogs cassette and 3x9 is 3 ring crank with 9 cogs cassette. May vary.
Crank measurement example : 22-32-42 175mm. 22-32-42 are the number if teeth on each ring if the crank, the smaller (inner) ring has 22 teeth, the medium (middle) ring has 32 and the bigger (outer) ring has 42. 175 mm is the length of the crank's arms from the BB axle to the pedal axle.
A to C or Axle to Crown length is the measurement of the distance between the wheel's axle and the crown of the fork, basically used to ensure good geometry when choosing a fork (suspension or rigid).
Rigid : Usually used to describe a bike that does not use suspension components.
Ti : Titanium
CF : Carbon Fiber
Cromo or Cr : Metal named Chromolium, which is a grade of steel that is more adapted to frame between alu and steel applications... lighter then steel, but stronger then alu.
edit :

MUP : multi use path.
MUT : multi use trail.
PC : Use in paint context for Powder Coat.
RAW : Type of finish for metal, commonly for frames, but also components, which is to completely remove any paint or color to get the metal to it's original finish prior to the factory paint or coating. Can also be polish to have a mirror like finish.
Mech and hydro or mechanical and hydraulic : 2 different types of brake system, usually disc brake. Mechanical brake use cable pull to actuate the caliper (disc brake) or the brake post (v-brake, canti). Hydraulic brake used fluid power to push the pistons inside the caliper to move the braking pad against the rotor (disc brake), or against the wheel's rim (sort of hydro v-brake).
DH : Downhill. Type of riding that consist in a gravity based trail setup where the main goal is to complete the descent in the faster time or to enjoy it to the max by taking high risk in cornering and jumping. This type of bike generally use 200mm of travel or more and weight between 34-38 lbs.
FR : Freeride. Type of riding that came from DH riders who wanted a more solid, maneuverable bike that can be used without lift assistance and perform better at slower speed. This type of bike generally use bigger frame, 160 to 180 mm travel and usually weight more then a DH bike, from 36 to 40 lbs. This bike can be pedaled up hill easier then a DH one, but is not totally appropriated for pure DH, as the rider position and travel is more for all around jumping and big hits at slow speed instead of fast, purposed made bike trails.
AM : All Mountain. This type of riding was introduce to designate a new kind of extended travel trail bikes, as AM bike use about 140mm to 160mm travel with lighter frame to maximize the climbing efficiency and provide safe and fun descents while being able to go on about any kind of rough terrains. This kind of bike can weight between 27 lbs and 34 lbs, depending on the travel amount and if using a carbon frame and other high end components.
XC : Cross Country. This type of bike was first introduced as a front suspension bike, or hardtail (full rigid XC bike also exist before and now) and is designed for light to medium trail riding with an ability to handle road riding with ease. Those bike usually use about 80 to 120mm travel, while extreme XC bike might use up to 130mm, which make them more of a trail bike then XC bike. This bike can weight less the 20 lbs (front suspension or rigid) and up to 27 lbs (full suspension). Low end ones can get over the 27 lbs limit with low end components and frame.
CX : Cyclocross. (old European off road racing format, bikes can be practical for roads and easy trails)
Slope-style (SS) : Sort of Dirt Jumping and FR cross, going for big tricks.
Chainline : Alignment of the chain between the front ring and rear cog. Often use in SS.
Lefty : Fork developed by Cannondale that only use the left side portion of the fork in order to make it lighter and reduce friction and stress on the fork when compressing during a turn.
Stem dimensions example : Threadless 1" 1/8 by 90mm with 6° rise and 25.4mm clamp.
The "threadless" stands for a steerer tube that do not attach to the frame, but hold in the headset by the stem clamping on it and the top cap compressing the assembly. "Threaded" mean that the steerer tube contains outside threads at its top end for a threaded headset to engage the threads and hold the tube in place. Both type cannot have the same components, so you must use "threadless" only parts with "threadless" tube or only "threaded" parts with "threaded" tubes. Anyway, both cannot even be put in place together. (adaptor may exist for particular cases)
1" 1/8 is the steerer tube diameter in inch. The most common size in MTB is the 1" 1/8 and can be available threaded or threadless. Other common size is 1" and mostly use for road or non-offroad intended bikes. The steerer tube is where the stem is inserted over and bolts tighten it in place.
90mm is the length of the stem, measure from the middle of the steerer tube hole to the middle of the bar clamp hole, because the clamping sizes may vary. The length is measure by total flat distance and not by horizontal distance because of angled stems.
6° rise is the rise in degrees of the stem. More common is 6°, but stem without rise are also called squared, flats or 90° angled.
25.4mm is the diameter of the handlebar that can be clamp on the stem. The 2 sizes are 25.4mm or 31.8mm. MTB mainly use 31.8mm, as it is stronger, but both are used all across the bike industry.

Forum language :


IMO : In My Opinion
IMHO : In My Honest Opinion
TY : Thank you
Rep : Reputation
Repin' : To add or deduct reputation, mainly used when adding reputation more then deducting it.
Neg rep : Negative reputation
Pos rep : Positive reputation
Rep Power : The amount of reputations points you can give or deduct to/from a member each times.
Reputation points : For each 100's reputation points, you get a green square, plus one more point of rep power. If your reputation goes under zero points, then you have a red square.
IDK : I don't know
IDC : I don't care
OP : Original poster, used in a thread discussion to refer to the author of the thread instead of naming it.
OT : Off topic, when the thread's discussion is not directly related to the original topic of the thread.
AFAIK : As Far As I Know.
YMMV : Your Mileage May Vary.
BS or bs : B u l l s h i t.
OTB : Over the bars, usually referring to a crash situation while riding.
PITA : Pain In The A s s
CL : Might refer to CraigList, free online classified website.
FTW : For The Win.
ATW : All The Way.

Edit : Now I will also add a quick fact list... And new stuff for the upper list will be listed under the edit in the list. Forum slang will also be separated. New definitions and info add by members posting them will be added here when possible.

Quick facts :


SRAM and Shimano shifter and derailleur are mainly not compatible together.
Do not remove factory lube from a new chain, just wipe off excess with a rag when getting dirty.
The left side pedal's threads (non-drive side) are reverse threads.
1/2" pedals threads are mainly for BMX use. 9/16" threads are more common for MTB and road use.
You cannot fit a wheel that is bigger or smaller then the frame was designed for is using v-brake or canti, as the brake post will not match the rim. Use disc brake, coast-lock, drum brake or no brake.
Brake cable housing is bigger then shifter cable housing. same for cables.
Do not touch disc brake's rotor with bare hands or any oily/greasy surface to not contaminate them.
Read the instructions. Before you mess up.
Use the proper seat post diameter ton ensure good fit and prevent damage and injury.
Seat post should be inserted at least to the minimum insertion length and better if long enough to go past the seat tube - top tube junction of the frame to ensure maximum strength and prevent frame fatigue.
Put a protector on the chainstay of your bike to prevent the chain from damaging it. A simple inner tube can be wrapped around with zip ties.
A chain tensioner or chain guide is a must for any aggressive trail riding or DH/FR.
You can use a FSA crank with a Shimano chain and a SRAM cassette, it doesn't matter as long as everything is designed for the same setup, such as 7 speed, 8 speed, etc.
Do not use grease to lube the cables and housing... teflon based lube is the best and good quality housing and cable are often pre-lubed.
Learn how to change a flat before going out on the trails. And bring a pump with the spare tube.
Tire often have rotation directions, so be careful when installing them.
26" inner tube can stretch to accomodate a 29" rim in worst scenario case.
Use the right tools for the job. Bike and hammer rarely work well together.
When installing a new fork, be sure to remove the crown race from the old one to put it on the new one, otherwise your headset will not be complete and serious injuries can result.
Take it to a pro before it get worst. And expensive.
You can leave your bike dirty, but your drive train should never be. Cleaner bike = less problem on trail and longer life of components.
A bike is made to resist force coming from front to rear, not from side to side, so consider this when carrying it on car or trailer.
When installing a seat post, gently lube the seat tube with light grease, such as lithium or white grease to prevent scratch and grinding. Do not use grease on carbon seat post, unless specify.
Zip ties are always useful, so carry some along when you go for a ride.

So there's might be plenty more, but that's all I get for now.

Hope you enjoy and happy reading through the Mountain Bike Review Forum 

David


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

thank god! I've been wondering what some of these abbreviations meant. I've looked up a few, and learned a few from my browsing around here. Now it's all in one convenient location! Much appreciated!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

id ditch some of the normal forum slang abbreviations and keep it bike related. great idea, surprised it hasnt already been done.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Waltah said:


> id ditch some of the normal forum slang abbreviations and keep it bike related. great idea, surprised it hasnt already been done.


Forgot to mention this.

Just remembered another one to add to your list:
*MUP* - multi use path
learned that one the hard way


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Cormac said:


> Forgot to mention this.
> 
> Just remembered another one to add to your list:
> *MUP* - multi use path
> learned that one the hard way


Done. And I was also surprised that this has not yet been done  but now it is :thumbsup:


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm repin' you for this lol


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ellsworth sst SST stands for “swagged, shaped, and tapered”

Ibis SST "Shimano Suck This" Back when Campagnolo still made mtb components.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

You might want to add Mech, Cog, and BCD.

This might help:

https://www.jimlangley.net/wrench/bicycle_parts_labeled.jpg

and this:

Sheldon Brown-Bicycle Technical Information


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

If people keep adding to this we should try and get it sticky'ed. A lot of this information would have helped me when I was starting out.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Waltah said:


> id ditch some of the normal forum slang abbreviations and keep it bike related. great idea, surprised it hasnt already been done.


Or put the "normal forum slang" in a separate section in the list.

Does everybody already know FR, DH, AM, XC, CX, Slope Style?

AFAIK, YMMV?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^ 
FR = free ride
DH = Down hill
XC = cross country

dunno the rest


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

AM = All Mountain (riding both up and down, but mainly to enjoy the technical challenges)
CX = Cyclocross (old European off road racing format, bikes can be practical for roads and easy trails)
Slopestyle (SS) = sort of Dirt Jumping and FR cross, going for big tricks

AFAIK = As Far As I Know
YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## Beats&Karats (Aug 13, 2011)

That was a helpful post for a newbie like me. Ty.


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

Good info!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

perttime said:


> AM = All Mountain (riding both up and down, but mainly to enjoy the technical challenges)
> CX = Cyclocross (old European off road racing format, bikes can be practical for roads and easy trails)
> Slopestyle (SS) = sort of Dirt Jumping and FR cross, going for big tricks
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info  I just add it.

David


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

woohoo congrats on getting your very own sticky :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> woohoo congrats on getting your very own sticky :thumbsup:


Oh wow ! Thanks for supporting the thread guys and gals 

Keep on adding folks :thumbsup:


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

David C said:


> Hi, I though this could be helpful for some people who are new to MTBR or even MTB.
> 
> Kinda throw in what I've learned while being new here and to mountain bike.
> 
> ...





...I agree....

...rather, "I _though_ so too...."


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

OTB = over the bars

refers to crashing usually.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CHUM = Cycling Has an Ugly Moderator


(just kiddin' Nick - you are pretty)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> CHUM = Cycling Has an Ugly Moderator


Added !


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

perttime said:


> Slopestyle (SS) = sort of Dirt Jumping and FR cross, going for big tricks


---
To avoid confusion with SS (single-speed) think most refer to this riding style as DJ (dirt jumping), at least the LBS shop rats do.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Flyin'W said:


> ---
> To avoid confusion with SS (single-speed) think most refer to this riding style as DJ (dirt jumping), at least the LBS shop rats do.


I'd keep it as a separate thing from DJ: in slopestyle, they go much "bigger" than is possible in "normal DJ".

edit:


Cormac said:


> OTB = over the bars
> 
> refers to crashing usually.


But not just any crashing: you've got to go Over The Bar


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

How about "Nancy" as in "time to sack up and hit it Nancy"?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

highdelll said:


> CHUM = Cycling Has an Ugly Moderator...


:lol:

now rep me.

fugger...


----------



## BeltDriveBike (Jul 11, 2011)

*Great glossary for ref.*

Keep thread info for reference MTBR GLOSSARY.
:thumbsup:
please add any that have been forgotten.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Can I add a grammar/ spelling section to this? Please? _Pretty please_?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> Can I add a grammar/ spelling section to this? Please? _Pretty please_?


Depend on how big it is, but as long as everything is related to the thread purpose, I don't see any problem.

But a cookie will be appreciate then 

David


----------



## Big_Nebrowski (Jul 19, 2011)

> Cromo or Cr : Metal named Chromolium, which is a grade of steel that is more adapted to frame between alu and steel applications... lighter then steel, but stronger then alu.


Not to be a jerk, but the metal is called chrome-moly steel (as in steel that's been alloyed with chromium and molybdenum).

41xx steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Just tried to rep you home- slice. Alas, apparently I have already repped you and need to rep more before infecting you with good will. Not that my meager two will much affect your glorious four.

I will draft a grammar thing up and pm it to you so you can look over it and see what you think.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Big_Nebrowski said:


> Not to be a jerk, but the metal is called chrome-moly steel (as in steel that's been alloyed with chromium and molybdenum).
> 
> 41xx steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Good thing you were that guy; I didn't want to be that guy.


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.


Say, what does it mean to be a "Clyde"? This seems to be the place to ask. I did make an effort to find the meaning via SEARCH to no avail.


Rubber-side down!


.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

someone over two hundred pounds


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, David, I forgot to add in the QFT abbreviation. So, here it is: QFT: Quoted For Truth. Don't know if this is a web- wide abbreviation or not since I only ever am on these forums.


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.



rangeriderdave said:


> someone over two hundred pounds


Now see, I was thinking it was some acronym for a really super accomplished mountain biker.

*C*ool *L*ike *Y*ou *D*ream about and *E*nvy.

*C*onstantly *L*eaving *Y*ou *D*eliriously *E*xcited.

In fact, I was thinking to myself, I must do whatever it takes to become a Clyde. How do these people receive such a title? There must be some secret club or something! Now that I know what a clyde is and since I am only 5' 9", I suppose I will give up my dream of someday being a Clyde.

I did a little more (betterer) research:

Clyde- Generic term for large (>200lb) Mountain Bike riders referring to an old racing bracket named after the Clydsedale horse.

Well, how about that?

Urban dictionary also defines a "clyder" as "_a term used by males to discribe an overweight female, or fat chick, clyders often gather together in groups called clydes. A clyder often has a rather nice slim attractive female friend who is known as the fondel_".

Very interesting.

.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Woodroce said:


> .........
> Urban dictionary also defines a "clyder" as "_a term used by males to discribe an overweight female, or fat chick, clyders often gather together in groups called clydes. A clyder often has a rather nice slim attractive female friend who is known as the fondel_".
> 
> Very interesting.


Urban Dictionary can suck my balls. F^ckin' hipsters. I took their entry off my vocabulary word a day app. That'll show them.


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info from everyone. Good thread!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got approval from David C to post this behemoth I drafted up a little bit ago:

Grammar for some of ya'll:

A lot- Always a lot. Never alot, allot or any other weird mutation/ mutilation you can come up with. Especially not allot; this one means to divide up/ dole out.

They're, there, their- First one: contraction for they are( as in They're on the way now). Second one: denoting a place other than where you are( as in they're over there right now). Third one: shows ownership of, possesive( Their bike was left over there).

We're, wear, were, where- First: a contraction of we are( we're going to the trail). Second: to have on your person( will we wear matching kits). Third: Plural past indicitive( we were riding, now we're home( yes I had to use the dictionary to help me define this one, it's tricky)). Third: in or what place( where is the trail).

Its, it's- First: shows ownership( the bike lost its chain). Second: contraction of it is( it's sad about losing its chain).

Too, to- First: more than needed( too much), as well as( me too), negating a negative( am not; are too); second: it's a preposition, ya'll. Moving in a direction( he went to the store. We rode from here to there), direct contact( put the pencil to the paper).

Who, whom- First: The one doing an action( who is riding today). Second: the one having the action enacted upon them( with whom are you riding today).

Try not to end a sentence in a preposition. I do it sometimes, I'll admit it. But on the whole, try not to let it happen.

Punctuation, etc.:

Semi- colon: use this when two sentences relate to the same thing but could stand on their own as sentences( I love the vanilla flavor of Gu; they have the best vanilla on the market).

Comma: use when you are separating lists, after a proper noun, for a short pause in sentence flow and they are also used semi- interchangably with m- dashes-- I won't even get into Oxford commas. I don't think you all need an example of these uses, do you?

A note on dashes: there are three: M- dash, n- dash and hyphen.

Italics: used to apply emphasis to a word or group of words. No smileys or "emoticons" needed, your writing should be able to convey these emotions anyway.

I will add more when I think of them/ happen across them. These are just some of the most butchered on here that hurt me to look at and try to decipher.

Further reading:

Links:
Punctuation Made Simple Nice site on punctuation and grammar.

Hyphen, N-dash, M-dash « Pain in the English Discussion of the dashes.

Pain in the English Forum for the questioning literati.

http://www.fas.harvard.edu/~wricntr/documents/GP.html Good resource for the uninitiated and beginner.

"Talk to the Hand: The Utter Bloody Rudeness of the World Today, or Six Good Reasons to Stay Home and Bolt the Door" By Lynne Truss I share her view on the Oxford comma. She's brilliant.

"Eats, Shoots and Leaves: The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation" By Lynne Truss. Read this book, become awesome.

And, because I like you all: "The Devil's Details: A History of the Footnote" By Chuck Zerby A great book about our oft forgotten friend the footnote. Not as boring as you would think.

He( Chuck Zerby) references a usage book in his "Detail's" book. Not sure if it's "Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of English Usage" or "A DIctionary of Modern English Usage" by H.W. Fowler, but, whichever it is, if you buy me one or both( or pretty much any book dealing with lexicography or linguistics) I will shower you with praise and rep. Just sayin'.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Good work :thumbsup:

David


----------



## ankyle62 (Sep 1, 2011)

it took me awhile to figure out LBS lol


----------



## PedalGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## doownek (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

in the cycling world BF doesn't mean boyfriend. it means Biker Fox, so don't you ever mix them up.










and everyone knows that OTB to this guy is a controlled crash.

BikerFox Movie - YouTube


----------



## Jepek76 (Jul 24, 2011)

how can i recognize 29er or 26er?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Jepek76 said:


> how can i recognize 29er or 26er?


By looking at the size of the wheels...

David


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Brake setup*

Mullet - Disc brake front, V-brake rear

Combover (new) - V-brake front, Canti rear


----------



## jkrispies (Aug 6, 2011)

Suggestion to add to the list: a section on all the different types of dirt descriptions: ie, hardpack, vs. loose on hard, etc., etc. It's generally stuff a newbie can figure out, but it would be nice to have all the terms (with explanations) gathered in one spot... like you've already started...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

jkrispies said:


> Suggestion to add to the list: a section on all the different types of dirt descriptions: ie, hardpack, vs. loose on hard, etc., etc. It's generally stuff a newbie can figure out, but it would be nice to have all the terms (with explanations) gathered in one spot... like you've already started...


No problem.

If you want, hit me with a PM of everything you would like to add and I will update the list with it, or just post it here... But in the list would be great. Credit to you off course.

David


----------



## P-TownBeatDown (Sep 8, 2011)

What does "slack" refer to?


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

FR,AM,XC you for got GG Grocery getter.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Another good thread, but how about adding types of trail obstacles? Ie; "Ladder" "Skinny"...


----------



## jkrispies (Aug 6, 2011)

David C said:


> No problem.
> 
> If you want, hit me with a PM of everything you would like to add and I will update the list with it, or just post it here... But in the list would be great. Credit to you off course.
> 
> David


I don't care about credit! We can credit the world...

Here's a list of ground descriptions that I've gleaned primarily from tire reviews. Additions are being solicited here:
Tree root
Hardpack
Mud
Pavement
Rocky 
Loose (same as sand?)
Loose on hard
Rocks on hard

Seeking suggestions to expand list...


----------



## Faralon (Oct 3, 2011)

wow, nice thread


----------



## 0010 0110 (Sep 20, 2011)

I Know Bontrager uses TLR for TubeLess Ready

What Does UST stand for?


----------



## sarahkonamojo (Oct 12, 2005)

Very useful
How about glossary addition of rear suspension types? I get VPP, beyond that I have no clue.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great list.

Here's one that had me -- CSU. Crown/Steerer/Upper -- apparently a fork minus the sliding part.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

DennisF said:


> Thanks for the great list.
> 
> Here's one that had me -- CSU. Crown/Steerer/Upper -- apparently a fork minus the sliding part.


So a fork without the stanchions and lowers ?


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess . forkmountainbike dot com/RockShox-Alloy-CSU-assembly-09-SID-32mm-black/25-Off-Or-More/B002SQTVFY/

I saw the term in an email from Trek regarding the E2 tapered headtube feature.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

How about the proper terms for some of the man-made obsticles on a trail? Not sure of the proper terms, but for example I am thinking of the "wood plan walls that you can ride like a roller coaster", "The single track fallen trees [the trees you cut in half so you can ride them lenght wise]", "The see-saw board that you can ride you bike along", etc.


----------



## Schirmer20 (Nov 15, 2011)

nice...........


----------



## Napalm1942 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

You mentioned Niner in your original list but you left out their wonderful acronyms. 
E.M.D- Eat my dust
S.I.R- Steel is real
M.C.R.-Magic Carpet Ride
W.F.O- Wide F*ckin open
R.I.P- well I think you know that one


----------



## CapaCapa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Btw, here's what doing a "manual" means :

It's to lift your front wheel off the ground to help get over an obstacle or ride up a curb, hop over a mud hole, etc. It's usually done by pulling the bars up and not like doing a wheelie, where you usually don't have to lift the bars yourself, but to use the rotation of the rear wheel by cranking down the pedals.

About everyone is using it every time they ride, but now you know how it's called and what it means 

David


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

An update on the grammar: during my research( reading books on grammar, usage and pronunciation, for fun) I found out that ending sentences in prepositions in English is perfectly okay; since it is a Germanic language. Thanks to a book by Patricia T. O'Connor entitled "Origins of the Specious". Read it, it is amazing. It also enlightened me to the fact that it is perfectly okay to split an infinitive in English, and the culprits for these bogus rules: Latinists. Apparently they're responsible for more than their fair share of rules that muddy English.
I wish I could just copy/paste the whole book, it's that good. I now need "Woe is I".

Also, could we please make a concerted effort to close our parenthetical statements? I can't tell you how often I see one opening then read and never come across a closing.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

0010 0110 said:


> I Know Bontrager uses TLR for TubeLess Ready
> 
> What Does UST stand for?


 Universal Standard _for_ Tubeless


----------



## omsk (Dec 9, 2011)

Great List! Thanks for the Post. Reping you for this.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

How did SWAG and 650B not make the list ... ?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well now they do. Get your definition on Zoke


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Stuff We All Get ... as in T shirts, water bottles, powerbars, hammer gels, magazines etc

650B ... not too big, not too small .... just right at 27.5


----------



## Ed3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you very much!! I'm new to MTBR and MTB, and this is an extremely useful glossary for all of those abbreviations I was confused about!!


----------



## lalondtm (Dec 21, 2011)

very neat


----------



## jmg085 (Dec 22, 2011)

wow this is awesome....I've been a bit lost when it came down to all these abbreviations lol.


----------



## Xtrafresh (Dec 24, 2011)

This is perfect, I need to start learning about this anyway, good place to start!


----------



## LNBright (Jul 12, 2011)

David C said:


> 25.4mm is the diameter of the handlebar that can be clamp on the stem. The 2 sizes are 25.4mm or 31.8mm. MTB mainly use 31.8mm, as it is stronger, but both are used all across the bike industry.


Would like to point out that there's a 3rd size, 26.0... 25.4 and 26 are both common for threaded quill stems; 31.8 is really rare to find in a threaded stem, almost all 31.8 are threadless (not all, Origin8 makes one, some custom-made ones out there, too, but, are rare).

+ + + +

I think it'd be helpful to have a section explaining the different kinds of rear suspension....

I'm a bit old-school, before even a front shock fork was common, and had gotten away from bikes for awhile... don't know much about all of the linkages, why some rear shocks are oriented one way versus another, etc.

-L


----------



## Clack (Jan 5, 2012)

bikes, so complicated. post count pad so I can post a thread.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

David C said:


> Btw, here's what doing a "manual" means :
> 
> It's to lift your front wheel off the ground to help get over an obstacle or ride up a curb, hop over a mud hole, etc. It's usually done by pulling the bars up and not like doing a wheelie, where you usually don't have to lift the bars yourself, but to use the rotation of the rear wheel by cranking down the pedals.


Manual and Wheelie

Manual is when you get the front off the ground just by shifting your weight. No pedaling. Just pulling on the bar isn't really enough. Shifting the whole body is more like it.

Wheelie: getting the front of the ground by pedaling. Shifting your weight helps there too.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

just a simple noobie to the forum, but just wanted to make a clarification. 1/2" cranks arent predominantly used for BMX and 9/16" for MTB, 1/2" cranks are the size of 1 piece cranks and 9/16" are the size of 3 piece cranks. all 3 piece cranks used in BMX are 9/16".


----------



## wolfhawk73 (Dec 12, 2011)

Really just getting into this sport. Had a Magna MTB about 16 years ago, was great at the time when I was just out of college, but definitely looking for a better quality bike...and DANG I have a lot to learn. All this lingo. Great reference.


----------



## fuel426 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm a noob. tnx 4 the info.


----------



## rskopek (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It's like a whole new language at times. Guess it will just take a while as a newbie to acclimate to the lingo.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

'29er' - one who rides a 29er (of course) and preaches how much more awesomer it is to kiddie wheels...Posts; grip, saddle and pedal Q's in the 29er forum.

(Other riders who ride; Both, 26, tandem, unicycle, bmx, road, etc. need not apply)


----------



## dc0m (Jan 19, 2012)

I was riding with my friend for the first time and liked it very much. I'm decided to purchase a bike. I'm not that familiar with mountain bike prices. Found used 2003 Specialized Epic Comp for $899 with these specs: 

Frame: Large Specialized Epic Comp Full Suspension Mountain Bike
Fork: Fox Float 100 RL fork 
Rear Shock: Float R shock
Shimano Deore hydraulic disc brakes
Deore LX front derailleur
SRAM X-9 rear derailleur
9.0 gripshift shifters
Upgraded DT Swiss 420 SL rims (26") / Specialized hubs/tires
RaceFace bars/stem/cranks
WTB saddle
NO PEDALS

Is that overpriced, normal price, or good deal? 

Thanks.


----------



## cyrus_nk (Jan 23, 2012)

Now i can really read the forums! :thumbsup:


----------



## Conzoid (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks I am a "newb" so thanks


----------



## reggie16 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you this will come in handy for me im a newbie.


----------



## missingno (Jan 27, 2012)

There should be an annual test for these


----------



## FFwhipple (Jan 31, 2012)

good sticky!


----------



## phobos512 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is the entry for "Chromolium" in this glossary a joke? There's no such substance...

Chro-Moly or Chromium-Molybdenum is a type of high carbon steel...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a lot of stuff in the "Facts" section that aren't really facts, they're subjective preferences. Just my input.

Quick facts :

SRAM and Shimano REAR shifter and derailleur are mainly not compatible together.
Do not remove factory lube from a new chain, just wipe off excess with a rag when getting dirty. Is this a fact? I know some chain manufacturers recommend this, but I haven't seen more life out of my chains when I leave factory grease in. Maintenance is far more important throughout the life of the drivetrain.
You cannot fit a wheel that is bigger or smaller then the frame was designed for is using v-brake or canti, as the brake post will not match the rim. Use disc brake, coast-lock, drum brake or no brake. This is not true. Many different canti brakes are adjustable, like Paul Moto BMX.
Brake cable housing is bigger then shifter cable housing. same for cables. Not always. Some derailleur housing comes in 5mm (Jagwire is one manufacturer that makes this size)
You can use a FSA crank with a Shimano chain and a SRAM cassette, it doesn't matter as long as everything is designed for the same setup, such as 7 speed, 8 speed, etc.You can often use 7/8/9 speed stuff interchangeably, except for using a 7/8 speed chain on a 9 speed cassette (as it will rub adjacent gears)
Do not use grease to lube the cables and housing... teflon based lube is the best and good quality housing and cable are often pre-lubed. Most cables/housing shouldn't be lubed at all. They are coated in teflon from the factory, and lube doesn't help except to attract dirt
Use the right tools for the job. Bike and hammer rarely work well together. I use a hammer all the time, especially when things like BBs are seized into the frame. A good mechanic always has a hammer handy.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> There's a lot of stuff in the "Facts" section that aren't really facts, they're subjective preferences. Just my input.


Quick facts :

SRAM and Shimano REAR shifter and derailleur are mainly not compatible together. Yeah, forgot to add that word.
Do not remove factory lube from a new chain, just wipe off excess with a rag when getting dirty. Is this a fact? I know some chain manufacturers recommend this, but I haven't seen more life out of my chains when I leave factory grease in. Maintenance is far more important throughout the life of the drivetrain. Yes it is a fact. You won't see more life out of your chain if you don't degrease it, but you'll have to do far more lubing/cleaning of your chain to keep it as good for it's entire life of service. And of course... maintenance is always there.
You cannot fit a wheel that is bigger or smaller then the frame was designed for is using v-brake or canti, as the brake post will not match the rim. Use disc brake, coast-lock, drum brake or no brake. This is not true. Many different canti brakes are adjustable, like Paul Moto BMX. Who's using canti's nowadays ? 
Brake cable housing is bigger then shifter cable housing. same for cables. Not always. Some derailleur housing comes in 5mm (Jagwire is one manufacturer that makes this size) Don't confuse the newbies. They'll find out if they ever need to 
You can use a FSA crank with a Shimano chain and a SRAM cassette, it doesn't matter as long as everything is designed for the same setup, such as 7 speed, 8 speed, etc.You can often use 7/8/9 speed stuff interchangeably, except for using a 7/8 speed chain on a 9 speed cassette (as it will rub adjacent gears) It's like the only exception... :thumbsup:
Do not use grease to lube the cables and housing... teflon based lube is the best and good quality housing and cable are often pre-lubed. Most cables/housing shouldn't be lubed at all. They are coated in teflon from the factory, and lube doesn't help except to attract dirt Did I said to lube the cables that are already lubed/teflon coated from the factory 
Use the right tools for the job. Bike and hammer rarely work well together. I use a hammer all the time, especially when things like BBs are seized into the frame. A good mechanic always has a hammer handy. A good mechanic should already know all those facts 

That's my thoughts


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chickcoria (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice!! Tks!


----------



## jperry34 (Feb 9, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

Reviewing this thread has proved entertaining especially after seeing all the terminology that's popped-up since I last left a rather thoughtless reply....

Maybe I'll be able to redeem myself by adding -

*"yard-sale"*: an illustrative term for a particularly bad crash
*"safety-meeting"*: um, yeah, either you know or don't

A lot of people refer to a bike's 'rear-shock'; just call it a _shock_! The front is referred to as a _fork_ and everyone on this forum assumes it's equipped with suspension unless the word _"ridgid"_ enters the discussion.

It's called a _shock-pump_, not a _frame-pump_.

It bugs me when people say _'disc'_ instead of _'rotor'_.

OT: Cool, I just used two palindromes in <100 words!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Funny about the "rear" shock, because there's actually a few motorcycle forks that used a shock (like some BMW design ones) and some people here comes from a moto background 

And as the rear "shock", there was some early suspension prototypes where a fork similar to a front suspension fork was used as the seat stay of the swing arm.


----------



## wparti00 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. Very helpful


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

What does huckable mean? Flick?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

elwoodturner said:


> What does huckable mean? Flick?


This is an example of "huckable" :

Plus how to perform a backflip.


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## argin (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Aenima427 (Feb 17, 2012)

This answered a lot of questions  Thanks!


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great info OP-answers all my questions!


----------



## mastana (Feb 23, 2012)

im a newbie and this is helpful.thanks.great forum


----------



## brcassidy (Feb 24, 2012)

helpful info, thanks


----------



## BHK Okie (Feb 26, 2012)

*Help - Need Info*

What do the numbers on part mean ? I have a 3x9 and a 2x9 . I need a derailleur on one and a shifter on the other . Whats the difference in an XTR 771 , 971 , 972 etc. ? Can someone explain ? 
Thanks
BHK Okie


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Very Helpful. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cazper37 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you, I am pretty new here and could figure out all the short terms except SS. Now I know its Single Speed and I'm tempted to join the few and the weird!


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

This thing is unbelievably helpful


----------



## bsfswisher (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

I feel alittle less dumb now thanks!!


----------



## Airborne_r6 (Feb 29, 2012)

How does Trail fit into the whole DH, FR, AM, XC scheme of riding?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Airborne_r6 said:


> How does Trail fit into the whole DH, FR, AM, XC scheme of riding?


I'd say between XC and AM. To me, a trail bike is more a "fun machine" then a super light XC racing bike or all deck-out AM killer. I guess it depends on how and where you ride.

To me, it's like a smooth transition between XC/AM as FR is to AM/DH. Thought both are completely different anyways.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BHK Okie said:


> What do the numbers on part mean ? I have a 3x9 and a 2x9 . I need a derailleur on one and a shifter on the other . Whats the difference in an XTR 771 , 971 , 972 etc. ? Can someone explain ?
> Thanks
> BHK Okie


3x9 means three chainrings up front on the cranks and nine gears on the cassette in the rear.
2x9 means two chainrings and nine gears on the cassette.

Both require shifters and derailleurs. Shifters are on the handlebars and are how you select gears. Derailleurs are in the back and react to your moving the shifters by moving the chain.

The numbers on Shimano parts are basically just consumer part numbers and allow you to identify which model year and level your stuff is. You can usually assume that the higher numbers are newer. In order to find out what each part number means to how it will work with your bike, you'll have to open up google and do some searching on their specs.


----------



## raider32assassin (Mar 6, 2012)

nice glossary


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome post. Will make my time searching the forums much more comprehensible. Thanks!


----------



## mgdeftones (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for helping a noob out!


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

I was afraid to ask


----------



## HotJoint (Mar 11, 2012)

Total awesome! Thanx!


----------



## Griffins (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Been wondering what BB was for a week or so (<--- newb)


----------



## JTF2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Very useful


----------



## floresjc (Mar 18, 2012)

Great info for us noobies.


----------



## jsunv (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks! some terms I didn't know before. Will have to re-read again


----------



## mamotchan (Mar 15, 2012)

very helpful, thanks


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpalaviccini (Mar 24, 2012)

*Whoa*

Thats a long glossary! Great to have handy!


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

very informative!


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

eMpTy BeeR


----------



## Berserkersmurf (Mar 11, 2012)

You just made my day!!!


----------



## dyenation (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet. Now I'll be able to have a reference sheet.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

:eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

bobboyle said:


> I was going downhill on my specialized stumpjumer 29er and I heard a lound crack and no rear brake. I was very lucky.
> Turned out that the disc attachment screws sheared Mikes Bikes were surprised. Even broke some of the screw holes on the (hub)
> I brought it in to Mike's bikes and they said they would call the co. Wait and see. Freaky I live in a hilly area and I need a dependable brake/ Don't we all!!


----------



## donedealin (Feb 8, 2012)

I have learned a lot today by lurking around and reading this forum. Thanks so much !


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

donedealin said:


> I have learned a lot today by lurking around and reading this forum. Thanks so much !


Me, too.


----------



## evenes (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Turbo Brian (Mar 28, 2012)

glossary has come in handy for the bike terms. im half tempted to print it out so i dont have to keep referencing it when i run across an abbreviation in a thread.


----------



## purplewallz (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## apo (Apr 9, 2012)

letters make sense now. 
thanks!


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

Great idea for us newbies thanks!


----------



## fuzzyimage (Apr 3, 2012)

*nice write-up*

great info for us noobs


----------



## easyrider1269 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## Kabob King (Mar 18, 2012)

nice list, i was a little lost reading a lot of the posts


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you! Zip ties is my favorite tip

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## inonutin (Mar 29, 2012)

very helpful list!


----------



## colorado91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice list!


----------



## Seabrooks (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## clauritzen (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice


----------



## NErider (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the list. I was getting tired of having to google an acronym every time I read one that I didn't know. I'm slowly gettin it.


----------



## lostandfound (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help. vocabulary is a good tool, but short hand words are even better.


----------



## lanetxgp1 (Apr 22, 2012)

So many terms, so little time.  Good thread.


----------



## puls4521 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great post! Really helps for getting to know the sport!


----------



## mchurcher1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am very much a rookie so....

"travel" "single speed" confuse me. What is "travel" .....see it as 120 or 110 or 100....180 etc. what is the significance of the different "travels" ?

Single speed......I would have thought that a bike with 30 gears would have more than single speed???


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mchurcher1 said:


> I am very much a rookie so....
> 
> "travel" "single speed" confuse me. What is "travel" .....see it as 120 or 110 or 100....180 etc. what is the significance of the different "travels" ?
> 
> Single speed......I would have thought that a bike with 30 gears would have more than single speed???


Travel is the amount of frame traveling at maximum compression of the suspension. A 120mm travel bike will usually have a suspension fork of 120mm of available travel and if it's a full suspension frame, the rear wheel can move up to 120mm. But this not mean the rear shock has a 120mm stroke, it can has only 60mm stroke, but the rear suspension design allow for a higher leverage ratio, like a 2:1. So for every 1mm of rear shock movement, your rear wheel move by 2mm.

Single speed simply means your bike has a single rear sprocket and a single chainring, and not derailleur/shifter. Most singletracks can be ridden easily without ever shifting gears, so by riding around a few times and seeing which gear ratio you're using the most, you can decide if you really needs all your gears of simply put a single cog in the rear that match the one you're using the most often or are the more comfortable with. Same for the front ring.


----------



## mchurcher1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks....that clears that up rather well!


----------



## Unknown 3rrors (Feb 19, 2012)

Great info!Thank you


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## kustmace (Apr 26, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## MudKatt (Apr 29, 2012)

Repped, Thank you for the info


----------



## 6string718 (May 1, 2012)

So many acronyms!!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

This thread is OTT! (Over The Top)


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for bring me up to speed very quicky! Very helpful


----------



## grizzlypaugh (May 17, 2012)

very good info answerd my questions :thumbsup:


----------



## samguan (May 19, 2012)

nice post


----------



## SavagePudDin (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for the Clarification


----------



## watchman323 (May 3, 2012)

Nice


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

This is truly a very big help for Newbies. Thanks for compiling!!!!


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

helpful stuff, was a little confused by the abbreviations. Thanks for the sticky


----------



## Cocktail (May 28, 2012)

That's a lot of terms


----------



## RoJo71 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks dude now I can understand these stinking posts!!


----------



## oned (Mar 28, 2011)

lots of term to remember, but thanks now i can understand more posts


----------



## irollaround (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the list.


----------



## TheHarp (May 11, 2012)

Helpful...thanks.


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet, the guide to MTB geekyness.


----------



## LewisWallace (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice read


----------



## erikrichter (May 23, 2012)

Awesome collection! Thanks!


----------



## astronautrob (Jun 5, 2012)

Taught me a few things, thanks!


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Jun 11, 2012)

this was helpfulk.


----------



## mundane (Jun 10, 2012)

another helpful thread!


----------



## MarsMan89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Definately some good info for someone just getting into mountain biking...Thanks!


----------



## KungPow (Jun 14, 2012)

This'll help a bunch, thanks.


----------



## KungPow (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what Mtnx means? I saw it while reading about mountain bikes.


----------



## dirtyokie (Jun 14, 2012)

mountain cross maybe?


----------



## Captain Bucktooth (Jun 4, 2012)

This is awesome. It'll help facilitate my utter noobiness to the whole activity.

Thanks!


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Guide, thanks.


----------



## desert-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Great write up. Good stuff to know.


----------



## Big_Och (Jun 18, 2012)

This will def help me get started here, no idea what most of these abbreviations meant lol!


----------



## Liberis (Jun 21, 2012)

KungPow said:


> Can anyone tell me what Mtnx means? I saw it while reading about mountain bikes.


According to Wikipedia, it means four-cross (4x) or mountain cross.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

+1 few of these i didnt know


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Nice list. BTW, WTH does PSA mean?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

MtnHound said:


> Nice list. BTW, WTH does PSA mean?


Thanks.

My guess goes to Public Service Announcement.


----------



## mark1165 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mark1165 said:


> Hello


Hi. Welcome aboard my friend.


----------



## bs250r (Jun 24, 2012)

Very helpful thanks


----------



## cadiburns (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks. Helpful.


----------



## Ahil (Apr 6, 2012)

sweet


----------



## MToffroad (Jun 27, 2012)

very helpful


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool list



David C said:


> [*]Tire size example : 26x2.1 the tire is made for a 26" diameter rim and has a maximum width of 2.1" when inflated.


Just a FYI, the 26" is the diameter of the tire, not the rim. Same with a 29er, 29" diameter tires, not the rims.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

brent878 said:


> Just a FYI, the 26" is the diameter of the tire, not the rim. Same with a 29er, 29" diameter tires, not the rims.


True. Thanks to specify. I didn't want to confuse new users with ERTO measures and more technical standard. I guess you could always post a link to Sheldon Brown's website page on wheels sizes and standards


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

David C said:


> True. Thanks to specify. I didn't want to confuse new users with ERTO measures and more technical standard. I guess you could always post a link to Sheldon Brown's website page on wheels sizes and standards


Ya I knew what you were saying. That's why I didn't say you were wrong, just a FYI. Usually I get the  look when I tell people its refering to tire diameter and not RIM diameter. It doesn't really make sense to me to go by tire size rather than rim size when the tire diameter changes depending on which tires you use. I think a fat bike tire 26x4.x is actually around 29" in diameter but still considered a 26" And I think every other type of wheel (motorcycle, car, etc) goes by rim size. But when buying rims they are usually sorted by 26" and 29" which doesn't help to the confusion.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's right. Me too at first I was like, the rim is 26" high and the tire is 26" too. Then I took a measuring tape and I ended up in a white room with padding and no furniture.

But seriously, this can be very confusing, but since any 26" tire fit on any 26" wheel, I guess it's more of common sense and people just don't even care about it. Unless you're trying to build/make something that is in direct relation with rim/tire dimensions (like a truing stand for example).

Still waiting for the link.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Here's : Tire Sizing Systems

*Just got on my computer, was on iPhone before*


----------



## Jubert39 (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks for the info, just trying to learn the lingo


----------



## maaland (May 5, 2007)

Super helpfull, thanks!


----------



## wernst (Jul 10, 2012)

Great for learning the ropes here. Thanks.

-Warr


----------



## Tmshokie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Great*

Feel like less of a noob now


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## smac75 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome thread! Thank you!


----------



## ShadowHash (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Fishfinder (Jul 21, 2012)

Good read


----------



## ONguard1992 (Jul 21, 2012)

learn something new everytime i come here


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

helpful, thanks


----------



## donttcallmenoob (Jul 24, 2012)

wow. A bunch of great info all stacked in one place. Even a few minutes of reading through the quick facts taught me more than I've learned in 5 years of riding/fixing bikes!


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Agreed with above. The quick facts will be referred to again. I've been out of the bike scene for about 10 years, so all the technology and standards have changed since then. Much to my chagrin when I recently tried to revitalize my 15-year-old hardtail with components off a newer bike... :madman:


----------



## ctimbs (Jul 26, 2012)

Should have came here first. Some of the posts would have made much more sense.


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

Very helpful


----------



## SSV3NOM316 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well that definitely cleared up some things for me. Thanks OP. :thumbsup:


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

I learn something new everyday, thanks


----------



## roiquel (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice post, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

Yet more useful info. Thanks!


----------



## Noob_mtber (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for this! I find myself coming back to this for reference when I'm reading other threads.


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

this thread has been super useful


----------



## gipsyviking (Aug 6, 2012)

Aha! Threads and posts are no longer cryptic. Good reference.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

When talking about wheelsets, what does UST mean?


----------



## scope56 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very useful thread, thanks!


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

TY, good info!


----------



## londonaero (Aug 11, 2012)

Very useful thread. A few that I did not know. :thumbsup:


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

Could anyone elaborate on the difference between AM, XC and FR please? I think FR is mostly for trails with jumps, something close to BMX almost?? But was is difference between AM and XC? Arent they the same trails?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

A very useful thread. Thanks!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

solidfish said:


> Could anyone elaborate on the difference between AM, XC and FR please?


I think this has been done already... but lets see what I can do.

There are various definitions for XC, AM and FR.

XC 
1) An internationally recognized sport where you race against a few dozen others on the same trail
2) Just riding trails. Distance and Speed probably matter to you.

AM
Just riding trails. You look for challenging trail features, Speed and distance are there but only matter in terms of trail experience. You want a bike that can handle the trail features at the speed you want.

FR
Lots of variety but jumps, drops, elevated features and other "stunts" tend to be featured. You don't ride for distance: it is all about the "stunts" and the bike has to be able to survive them - and not hinder the stunts.

Last week I rode with a pretty mixed bunch. At one point, us more wheels-on-the-ground riders took the reroute around a fallen tree. The two guys who are into "Enduro" (an AM like race format) picked up speed and hopped over that tree that is too high off the ground for me to even consider.


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for response. I've been looking into this question and your answer is what I got as well. I also noticed that bike sizes differ between the disciplines. It seems that AM/FR generally have shorter top bar lengths whereas the XC folks like a more traditional longer top bar length. FR/DH also like to keep their seatpost lengths low to position their bodies around the angles.


----------



## MuchooSmoocho (Aug 17, 2012)

one day i'll know what Fixie means


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

In XC bikes, people favor pedaling efficiency, and to some degree even aerodynamics. A longer top tube can help with those things.

For AM/FR/DH, people want a bike length that lets them apply a lot of body language for maneuvering the bike. A somewhat shorter bike can help with that.

Difference between FR and DH: in FR you live for the stunts, in DH you mainly care about going fast. If you are racing DH, you ONLY care about making it from start to finish in the shortest possible time.

Fixie: if your cranks are turning, the rear wheel is turning too. If your rear wheel is turning, your cranks are turning too. 
Mind your fingers when cleaning and lubing the chain: you wouldn't be the first one to get your fingers mangled after forgetting the rear wheel works like a flywheel and the chain keeps moving with it :eekster:


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

Very useful, sso much new things to learn


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

my hero!


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

The glossary list is a great reference for beginners like me. thanks


----------



## JuliusDarius (Aug 20, 2012)

THANK YOU. Been trying to figure out some of these abbreviations out for so long.


----------



## NickFL (Aug 21, 2012)

Great resource here.


----------



## hhhava (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting the glossary, very helpful.


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

perttime said:


> I think this has been done already... but lets see what I can do.
> 
> There are various definitions for XC, AM and FR.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining it further!


----------



## wrfreeman (Aug 30, 2012)

The must have glossary for noobs like me. Thanks!


----------



## jogglp (May 7, 2012)

, thx!


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice info


----------



## HNR (Sep 7, 2012)

Great stuff


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Super helpful to a complete newb like me.


----------



## pupkin (Sep 10, 2012)

bookmarked. thank you.


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for this. I was having a devil of a time making sense of some threads because of all the abbreviations and acronyms...

This helps!


----------



## gsjulich (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, great info


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*MTB Slang Terms*

Here's a list of things you might hear on the trail

some funny's

MTB slang dictionary terms

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat :thumbsup:


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

very informative since I am new here, thanks!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Koin said:


> Awesome post. Will make my time searching the forums much more comprehensible. Thanks!


Big BIG times two. This is an excellent thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIOM (Sep 24, 2012)

Very Helpful!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

EBB- Eccentric Bottom Bracket: used on some singlespeeds for chain tensioning. It consists of an oversized shell and offset insert that the bb threads into...


----------



## fadecomic (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, some of these posts are hard to decipher without this.


----------



## roadiohead (Sep 25, 2012)

Ha and here i thought MTBR - meant Mountain Bike Racing - Tch Tch!


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

thx


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew about 3/5 of the technical ones, and most of the chat ones, but I kept seeing lbs and wondering how weight figured into those conversations. :skep:


----------



## b36one (Sep 28, 2012)

Im new here, found this really helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## john16 (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Vabuckaroo (Sep 28, 2012)

*Definition Single Track*

Looking at a single track bike on CL, waiting to hear from owner. What is a single track? If that means 1 sprocket fr and rr, can I add more sprockets?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Vabuckaroo said:


> Looking at a single track bike on CL, waiting to hear from owner. What is a single track? If that means 1 sprocket fr and rr, can I add more sprockets?


Single track usually refer as a tight biking trail that only allow for 1 bike wide and goes along in the forest/mountains.

Single speed bikes are usually regular bikes with only a single cog and spacers or a freewheel. Depending on the drop-out, you may or may not use a derailleur, which means you might not be able to run multiple gears.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow lots of terms I didn't know lol


----------



## ahrice (Apr 26, 2012)

This answered a lot of questions I had on the different kinds of bikes


----------



## Steviej40 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm astonished that I knew most of those...

/is not out of touch!


----------



## Icarusflies (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Dhbiker14 (Oct 17, 2012)

wow!


----------



## Scotsman309 (Oct 12, 2012)

helped with some confusing terms!


----------



## Huggywuggybear (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you. Very helpful


----------



## Thunderr (Oct 19, 2012)

Should be useful!


----------



## naughtyca (Oct 22, 2012)

very helpful thank you


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks very informative


----------



## everything_was_taken (Oct 25, 2012)

haha nice


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome write up!


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

Ahhh! That helps a ton. There's been a few I've been wondering about.


----------



## iamJ4R0N (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for this post! I big help to a new MTBR member.


----------



## Welric (Nov 10, 2012)

thank you, very usefull


----------



## obenchain1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Now i actually understand some of this mountain bike talk .


----------



## nini101 (Nov 25, 2012)

great useful info, thanks!


----------



## ajpx9 (Nov 26, 2012)

you forgot lol: laughing out loud

JK: just kidding


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## sliebsch (Nov 30, 2012)

:thumbsup: bookmarked


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome, very good glossary. TY so much and GBU (God bless You).
maybe add: (bcoz I dont see these on the list)

Granny - refer to small chainring.
Bashguard -- usually replacing big chainring to protect the drivetrain.
Shim -- not sure how to describe it though, need help on this.
missinglink/ master link -- a chain link that can be detach without tool. (maybe someone has better wording?)
Dropper post --- adjustable seatpost, could be mechanical like Gravity Dropper or Hydrolic like Reverb.
WTF -- (when you are about to fall).


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

a bit more:
HAB --- hike a bike, when you r out of gas, you push your bike up.
Sandbagger --- a rider who said he is a beginner, but actually rips.
Speedy Gonzales --- my bike's name...hehehe..


----------



## u0104940 (Dec 17, 2012)

I read this 4 months ago and didn't know what most of it meant. It was nice to come back after some time to read it again and actually understand quite a bit of it now. Great post. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadracer618 (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks I needed that info.


----------



## dpicare26 (Dec 27, 2012)

nice


----------



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

Very useful thanks


----------



## dieselpowered (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice resource to check out when I am unsure what people are talking about.


----------



## ovwok (Sep 22, 2012)

Yard Sale, 
like when you roll up on a buddy that just crashed and his stuff is littering the trail, You say whats up man you throwing a yard sale?


----------



## djyoung4 (Dec 29, 2012)

super useful. thank you


----------



## Bwfmtber (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats quite helpful


----------



## Zsimmons (Jan 15, 2013)

Ty!


----------



## DrWild (Jan 15, 2013)

Great! Thank you so much for all that effort!


----------



## sub7even (Jan 28, 2013)

5 minute on this post, worth it!! thx mate!


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

OEM

In the car world it means original equipment manufacturer. Same thing here? I keep seeing people refer to components from certain online retailers as OEM.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Zachua said:


> OEM
> 
> In the car world it means original equipment manufacturer. Same thing here? I keep seeing people refer to components from certain online retailers as OEM.


Yup, and mostly just OE (original equipment). Also sometimes you'll see Take-Off, which is a part that has been taken off a bike and put for sale, often new or in very good condition, but not necessarily an OE part, since many particular seller will do this as well as retailers. Even more, both OE and Take-Off parts will not come with any retail packaging or user manual/documentation, as well as extras or supplied parts (like an allen/torx wrench for disc brake kit). However, OE and new Take-Off should always be brand new never used and come with the same warranty (if sold ** a retailer) as normal, unless specified.


----------



## Dr. Dolittle (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks very much. I'm sure I'll be referring back to this quite often for awhile.


----------



## Jeremy1983 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is great info. Thanks all!


----------



## Nathax (Feb 9, 2013)

This helps quite a bit...


----------



## Robswin (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah there were a few I was wondering about. Cheers


----------



## squeak12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good Stuff


----------



## Snypr18 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aggietaco09 (Feb 20, 2013)

glad I saw this thread


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

OEM


David C said:


> Yup, and mostly just OE (original equipment). Also sometimes you'll see Take-Off, ...
> ... both OE and Take-Off parts will not come with any retail packaging or user manual/documentation, as well as extras or supplied parts...


Another thing is: OEM tends to refer to the BIKE manufacturer, not the component manufacturer.

Component manufacturers sometimes supply large bike companies with parts that are made to the bike company's specs, and are not available elsewhere. For example, an OEM fork might have a different set of features, compared with forks that are otherwise available. Or an OEM shock might have some special tuning tailored for a particular bike design (and less suited for some other design).


----------



## bhull4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very Helpful


----------



## dRyk (Mar 10, 2013)

Very Informational!


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

PITA to have to learn all these acronyms, IMO.

THX OP.

I got hung up on stupid things like the difference between rigid and HT and also getting to know if there was any difference between 15QR and 15mm TA.

Wait until you get to all the #s like 31.6, 31.8, 30.9, 27.2, 34.9, 68/73mm, 156Q, 56ZS, 49EC, 44IS, 57-599, 1/2" x 3/32", 180/185mm, 120/80 BCD, DOT 4, DOT 4.1, DOT 5, 1.2mm x 2000, etc. Watch out for mixed metric/imperial measurements and conversions... 5" of travel is how much in mm, 120, 125, or 127mm?

Watch out for all the brand specific acronyms too, like RLC, RC2, RC3, RCT3, TST, BB30, PF30, PF92, BB95, etc. :madman:

Then there's always the frame fit jargon, like SO, ST, HT, ETT, etc. :eekster:

Deciding to buy a frame, after buying and riding an used high performance bike and getting spoiled by nice parts, and comparing to other frames and then deciding to spec it nicely, has been fairly complex learning experience. I could probably spend another week surfing this board, but in the end, I bet I will still find myself to be stupid and uninformed, unable to find answers to any of my questions really, and with an emptying bank account. I don't think others with 1000s of posts and years of surfing this forum are really any better off than me, except maybe they learned to close their minds after allowing all this questionable knowledge swell their heads.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

MAMIL - middle-aged men in lycra.

Found it in a bike review quote, "balanced and comfortable enough to get the most hamfisted MAMIL to the end of a sportive feeling like a pro."


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

dv8xin said:


> MAMIL - middle-aged men in lycra.
> 
> Found it in a bike review quote, "balanced and comfortable enough to get the most hamfisted MAMIL to the end of a sportive feeling like a pro."


...And lookin' like a dummy.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

Nice work! 
Here's my take on a few that I disagree about.



David C said:


> Quick facts :
> 
> 
> Do not remove factory lube from a new chain, just wipe off excess with a rag when getting dirty.
> ...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

PretendGentleman said:


> Nice work!
> Here's my take on a few that I disagree about.
> 
> factory chain lube is good for keeping a chain new on the shelf. it prevents corrosion. It is also good for ensuring that any dirt that gets near your chain clings to it and works its way inside the chain. Leave it on at your own risk


Here's my take on one thing that I disagree about.

All major chain manufacturers state that their Factory Lubes are probably the best thing for the internals of the chain.... as long as it lasts.

The thing about exterior gunk is a very much separate thing. Wipe off the stuff from the exterior of the chain, maybe even with a rag that is wet with WD-40, or something. Add a thin layer of dry or waxy lube (maybe). But don't go soaking off the greasy stuff from the interior of the chain, until you have a good reason to.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

DINK - dual income, no kids

"the stereotypical, middle-aged DINK who always has the latest gear despite carrying five extra kilos of body mass and displaying the handling prowess of a giraffe on a skating rink."


----------



## Racnad (Jun 24, 2013)

Forgive me if these questions have been answered on pages 2-11 but I didn't want to spend all day reading them. I was heavily into the MTB scene from 1990-1994 but sort of fell out out of it, then recently I've been getting back into it. As most FS bikes look the same to me (there's the ones that just look like bikes with a rear shock, then the bikes that look like motorcycles with no motors), I'm finding the miriad of MTB classifications confusing.

1) Can a FS (full suspension) bike be considered XC?
2) Can a hardtail be considered All Mountain? 
3) What are the differences between All Mountain, Over Mountain, Trail and Enduro?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Racnad said:


> Forgive me if these questions have been answered on pages 2-11 but I didn't want to spend all day reading them. I was heavily into the MTB scene from 1990-1994 but sort of fell out out of it, then recently I've been getting back into it. As most FS bikes look the same to me (there's the ones that just look like bikes with a rear shock, then the bikes that look like motorcycles with no motors), I'm finding the miriad of MTB classifications confusing.
> 
> 1) Can a FS (full suspension) bike be considered XC?
> 2) Can a hardtail be considered All Mountain?
> 3) What are the differences between All Mountain, Over Mountain, Trail and Enduro?


1 and 2, yes.

3, they are pretty much all about riding bikes over chunky stuff and having a blast. Others will chime in on this. Endure is pretty much a competition though.


----------



## Racnad (Jun 24, 2013)

dv8xin said:


> PITA to have to learn all these acronyms, IMO.
> 
> THX OP.
> 
> ...


When most all bikes had a horizontal top tube, frame size was the distance between the center of the bottom bracket and the top of the top top. These days with sloping top tube and other exotic designs there's no standard for bike frame sizes. Add to that the fact that different people have different inseam, body and arm reach porportions, and these affect bike fit. Two people of the same height may not fit optimumly on the same bike. The only thing bike size labels are good for is a rough guide of which bikes in a shop you should try out.


----------



## Racnad (Jun 24, 2013)

David C said:


> 1 and 2, yes.
> 
> 3, they are pretty much all about riding bikes over chunky stuff and having a blast. Others will chime in on this. Endure is pretty much a competition though.


By today's definitions, would my 2002 Cannondale Jekyll be considered XC or AM?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

By today's definition, your bike is still for the same usage as when it was designed 12 years ago.

My 2000 dual suspension XC bike is still for XC.


----------



## Racnad (Jun 24, 2013)

Silly me! I thought these words all came into use during the past few years. I was looking though old files and found the 2002 Cannondale catalog from when I was last seriously shopping for a new bike. The Gemini was called "Freeride" and the Jekyll & Super-V were under "All Mountian." Way to pay attention!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> CHUM = Cycling Has an Ugly Moderator
> 
> (just kiddin' Nick - you are pretty)


SMT = Shiver me Timbers


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

What is EBB?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Eccentric Bottom Bracket - offset BB that can be used to tension a chain, is the most common use. think of a cam


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Get connected, to a similar link.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/bikes-parts-gear-slang-terms-778044.html?highlight=slang


----------



## AK_Killem (Sep 19, 2014)

Helpful thread for noobs like me.


----------



## donald r (Jan 1, 2015)

cool ... appreciated a lot....


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

Perhaps a mod could edit the thread to update as necessary / new thread managed by an active member.


----------



## LifeOnTwoWheels (May 5, 2016)

great info!


----------



## Landocalriz (May 15, 2016)

Good to Know


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

Glad I joined this forum, thanks!


----------



## Kharmore (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jproaster (Jul 20, 2016)

More helpful info. Great!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Need clarification on what *exactly* Braaaaap means.

A) Sound that a tire makes when it is pushed to its limits
B) Sound of a 2 stroke gasoline engine
C) Other (explain)

Need a definition check for: "50:01" - Love back wheel.
- Apparently it stands for the ratio for the percentage of weight placed on the rear wheel, and to the front, implying riding the back wheel with the front having only enough weight to not keep it from flying backwards in a manual.

Also need a nomenclature check on the nut that tightens down a tubeless valve. Valve lock nut?


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Varaxis said:


> Need clarification on what *exactly* Braaaaap means


Sound of an accelerating 4 stroke motorcycle. Often mistakenly used as the sound of a smoker, when anyone has raced knows that 2 strokes are "ring dingers". Drives me nuts.

"Braaaaaap" = riding hard


----------



## khagan (Aug 6, 2016)

nice post.


----------



## Westcoast_kid (Aug 6, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

Took me a bit to figure out what DJ was...


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Disc jockey, duh. Love me some disc jockey bikes


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

Yup. I'm partial to the Kona "Wolfman Jack" and the Cannondale "Rick Dees", myself.


----------



## Thollis (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Good stuff! More forums should have this.


----------



## Damask (Apr 7, 2017)

Very helpful! TY


----------



## cr0ckett (Jun 1, 2010)

This is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## kcoops44 (Jun 17, 2017)

Cleared some things up for me. Thanks!


----------



## Aude22 (Jul 5, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 26, 2017)

Good post to read.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Foily (Jul 24, 2017)

This is great I was wondering what half the lingo was o was reading! Thanks


----------



## BRIDGERBOY32 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good stuff thanks for the info! 👍


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

From the OP, does it really require 100 reputation points to gain one green square on your reputation bar? 

Appearently I don't have any street/trail Cred (rep) here even though I have been a member Before MTBR started pointing out members "join date". It was uphill both ways in the snow back then for me.....(2002ish)


----------



## Rency (Sep 14, 2017)

Very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Collossus11 (Nov 18, 2017)

thanks for the insight very helpful to a new guy like me


----------



## JPmtb (Dec 2, 2017)

Great info , thanks!


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Spell check: climbable or climable?


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

dv8zen said:


> Spell check: climbable or climable?


Able to be climbed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

Had to look up some of these XC race acronyms, and figured that I'd learn 'em all and share.

Cross country Olympic: XCO (multiple laps around a moderate length course)
Cross country marathon: XCM (1 or more laps around a very long course)
Cross country short circuit: XCC (multiple laps around a short course)
Cross country eliminator: XCE (4-man 1 lap race on a short XCE-specific course, usually with artificial obstacles)
Cross country team relay: XCR (individuals from a team take turns riding as many laps as possible in a certain time period, such as 24-hour)
Cross country stage race: XCS (multiple XC races strung together back-to-back, usually XCP and XCT style and usually multi-day; ex. Belgian Mountainbike Challenge, bc bike race)
Cross country point-to-point: XCP (race with a starting point different from ending point)
Cross country time trial: XCT* (racing against the clock, staggered starts)
* can also be cross country tour, which is a race series season that visits many locations over a region (USA cycling)

EWS - Enduro World Series. The big league of Enduro racing, visiting locations from all over the world

Downhill Individual: DHI (staggered 1-by-1 start DH time trial race on a fairly short DH-specific course, ex. DH world champs 2011, DH world champs 2008)
Downhill Marathon: DHM (mass start DH race over a very long distance, ex. Megavalanche)

Not sure if there's an acronym for Urban DH, Observed Trials, and the judged style events.


----------



## DianeT (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks. I have an old SainTropez curb winder that will cost about $140 to tune up, tires, brakes, line. The bike place where Id go said they have a Ross Mt St; Helens refurbished for $85. Does anyone know which is the BETTER bike?? Thanks.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

roy harley said:


> From the OP, does it really require 100 reputation points to gain one green square on your reputation bar?
> 
> Appearently I don't have any street/trail Cred (rep) here even though I have been a member Before MTBR started pointing out members "join date". It was uphill both ways in the snow back then for me.....(2002ish)


It's been a while since the RepGate incident and thereafter it became official that reputations points were irrelevant to our community. And yes I believe each green square is worth 100 points and there's a maximum quantity of green squares, but no rep point limit.


----------



## MAD1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

Studying thanks


----------



## mesmant (Mar 6, 2018)

thanks


----------



## tenorchopper (Mar 31, 2018)

Very nice !


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2018)

Pretty much covers everything


----------



## Clutch812 (Jul 24, 2018)

Okay, I read the stickys in beginners corner. This was good cause the glossary is already a big help. I've been a trail rider forever. Mostly cutting my own path or grabbing hidden hiking trails. I've wanted to make some changes to my bike but know very little about what to get or where. I didn't even know what most of these things are called. Because of the glossary, I at least know I'm looking for a 1x9 drivetrain. How do I know what fits? How do I know what I need to protect it. 
I'm hoping I can learn from the people here. I'm mechanically inclined and can learn. I like working on my own stuff. I just don't know the details etc.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I would like to close a thread that i started. I looked but i have not found where to click. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

What's the name of the center channel of a rim's tire bed? It's the "gutter" that you squeeze a tire into, in order to get the tire over the rim flange

Also, why are the rim flanges called "hookless beads"? Is it like the clipless thing, where a bead hook became hookless, so you end up with a weird ass word?


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

*Huck to Flat*



David C said:


> Hi, I though this could be helpful for some people who are new to MTBR or even MTB.
> 
> Kinda throw in what I've learned while being new here and to mountain bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this terrific glossary, I'm working my way through it. There's another mtb term I heard a bit ago which I don't know what it means, "huck to flat". I don't know if that's the kind of thing that would go in your glossary, but what DOES it mean? I think it's something to do with suspension, does it straight up mean bottoming out your suspension travel? "Huck" (throw) your bike "to" the "flat" (bottom) of it's suspension travel.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BobBracket said:


> Thanks for this terrific glossary, I'm working my way through it. There's another mtb term I heard a bit ago which I don't know what it means, "huck to flat". I don't know if that's the kind of thing that would go in your glossary, but what DOES it mean? I think it's something to do with suspension, does it straight up mean bottoming out your suspension travel? "Huck" (throw) your bike "to" the "flat" (bottom) of it's suspension travel.


"Flat" refers to a flat landing. It is harder on your suspension than landing on a downhill slope as more of the energy is focused straight downwards.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> "Flat" refers to a flat landing. It is harder on your suspension than landing on a downhill slope as more of the energy is focused straight downwards.


And landing on a downslope is called a. . . . wait for it. . . . wait for it. . . transition. 

And also huck to flat is not only hard on the suspension but adds fatigue to the frame. Bottoming out the suspension sends the energy forced into the frame. Doing this on a regular basis will eventually crack the frame.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Has this already been mentioned? Confess I didn't read all 4 pages.

Mountain bikers use terms that come from the sport of Observed Trials. I didn't see these in the OP.

Dab = to put a foot down while riding.
Clean* = to ride through a section of trail without dabbing.

*Many if not most riders say "clear" when they mean "clean." If you clear a section of trail, you're doing trail maintenance. If you ride a section of trail without dabbing, you clean it. May sound backwards, but regardless, that's the dealio.
=sParty


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And landing on a downslope is called a. . . . wait for it. . . . wait for it. . . transition.
> 
> And also huck to flat is not only hard on the suspension but adds fatigue to the frame. Bottoming out the suspension sends the energy forced into the frame. Doing this on a regular basis will eventually crack the frame.


not to mention, it's hard on your body. same conclusion applies - you might crack YOUR frame.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Harold said:


> not to mention, it's hard on your body. same conclusion applies - you might crack YOUR frame.


Ya, i just discovered Fat/mountain biking 3 years ago, i was 58.
I read many times that you should hit the bottom regularly
but if i did i would adjust my suspension.
Well in the sixties we learned common sense.
Play smart, brake your toy = your loss.
I do not have **** called smart.
Smart is in me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

33red said:


> Ya, i just discovered Fat/mountain biking 3 years ago, i was 58.
> I read many times that you should hit the bottom regularly
> but if i did i would adjust my suspension.
> Well in the sixties we learned common sense.
> ...


what? complete sentences and coherent thoughts would help a lot here.

you SHOULD bottom out your suspension occasionally. but there's a huge difference between a soft bottom-out that uses EXACTLY all of your travel and does not require more travel or excessively firm settings to achieve because you're grossly under-biked, and the sort of hard bottom out that you get from a big huck-to-flat with a hard landing. The goal is to set your suspension so you use EXACTLY all of the travel from time to time on the roughest trail you ride with reasonable settings that still allow for good sensitivity for smaller bumps. Part of this involves purchasing a bike that suits the way you ride well. It's silly to purchase an enduro bike if all you're riding is gravel and smooth hardpack trail. Nobody's stopping you from doing that, but you need to face the fact that the bike is not ideally suited for the riding you're doing.

If big huck-to-flat riding is what you love and what you do, then you need the bike for it, and you need suspension settings that can handle it. Chances are, that bike is going to suck for doing a lot of other sorts of riding. Ah, I remember the short period of time when pictures of massive hucks-to-flat filled mtb rags.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

33red said:


> Ya, i just discovered Fat/mountain biking 3 years ago, i was 58.
> I read many times that you should hit the bottom regularly
> but if i did i would adjust my suspension.
> Well in the sixties we learned common sense.
> ...


Lol brilliant post! I need to give you a reputation point for that.


----------



## Trail Biker Terry (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi this is a good video to watch for beginners and experienced riders alike.
This is a an XC trail created from Leith Hill in Surrey 4 miles long natural with drops, rollers and a few berms added. If you are ever near here its great to ride 





Cheers Trail Biker Terry TBT please subscribe if you like this vid


----------



## cmurdock (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for this! My boyfriend got me into MTB and introduced me to his riding buddies, who have all been super helpful while I'm learning. However, they have years of experience on me and seem to forget that when they are answering some of my questions. So this helps tremendously with that


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

Sidewalk said:


> Sound of an accelerating 4 stroke motorcycle. Often mistakenly used as the sound of a smoker, when anyone has raced knows that 2 strokes are "ring dingers". Drives me nuts.
> 
> "Braaaaaap" = riding hard


4 Stroke thumper to be exact. Single cylinder. A 4 stroke 4 cylinder goes 'Waaaaa'!


----------



## 37keele (Feb 19, 2020)

This should make things easier. Thanks


----------



## Daytripper.C.Dale (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Couccu (8 mo ago)

Learned something new today. Thanks!


----------



## 949713 (4 mo ago)

David C said:


> Hi, I though this could be helpful for some people who are new to MTBR or even MTB.
> 
> Kinda throw in what I've learned while being new here and to mountain bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for laying all this out for everyone!


----------

